# سؤ ااااال محرج



## Alexander.t (6 يونيو 2010)

*ليه بتدخل الموضوع ومتردش؟

طبعا الموضوع باين جدا من عنوانه 

عاوز اعرف الاسباب اللى تخليك تخش الموضوع ومتردش عليه

وطبعا عادى جدا من وجهة نظرى.

 اوقات كتيير جدا بشوف ناس جوه مواضيع تخصنى ومبتردش وانا كتييييييييييييييير جدا بخش مواضيع ومبردش وطبعا كل واحد براحته وكل واحد اكيد له اسبابه:11azy:

بس نوع من الفضول او حب المعرفه عاوز افهم ليه بتخش موضوع ما ومبتردش عليه

هل مثلاً

عشان صاحب الموضوع اشتكاك لروك قبل كده 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ولا عشان العضو ده مش بيردلك على مواضيعك فا انت مش هتردله على مواضيعه:hlp:

ولا عشان الموضوع مستفز ولااااا يرقى انك ترد عليه :warning:

ولا مثلا فى تاتش بينك وبين صاحب الموضوع :heat:

ولا عشان ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سوال اخير هل هترد على الموضوع ده ولا هتقراه وتخلع :new6::new6:
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ليه بتدخل الموضوع ومتردش؟*

*انا هقرا وهخلع هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ليه بتدخل الموضوع ومتردش؟*

*لما بلاقي الموضوع منقول بخرج جري ومردش بولا حرف حتى لو حلو*
*بكره المواضيع المنقولة وبحس ان صاحبها بيضيع وقت*
*ومستني اقولو شكرا عالموضوع*
*وهو يدخل ورايا يقولي شكرا عالرد*
*وتوتا توتا شربت عصير الأوطة*
*هههههه*

*شكرا كيوبيد على السؤال اللي مالوش لازمة دة*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ليه بتدخل الموضوع ومتردش؟*

​


+ Cupid + قال:


> *
> ولا عشان العضو ده مش بيردلك على مواضيعك فا انت مش هتردله على مواضيعه:hlp:
> 
> ولا عشان الموضوع مستفز ولااااا يرقى انك ترد عليه :warning:
> ...




*هههههههههه يا مواضيعك*

*انا ها ارد على النقطتين دول لانهم يهمونى*

*اول نقطه دى مالهاش مجال معايا خالص لانى لو فكرت كده يبقى عقلى صغير*
*بالعكس لو عجبنى الموضوع برد فيه عادى حتى لو صاحب الموضوع تيييييييت (صفاره ):warning:*

*تانى نقطه ودى المهمه بقى  ان المواضيع المستفزه كترت اوى*

*واقصد بمستفزه هنا  كل المواضيع اللى ماليهاش لازمه ولا ليها مجال فى منتدانا*

*كلام وردود ورغى على الفاضى .. بسأل نفسي كتير فين الفايده واسأل ناس دخلت الموضوع*

*يمكن انا مش فاهم .. يا فلان ايه فايده الموضوع ده يقولى مش عارف صدقنى*

*وهكذا  .. علشان كده فى مواضيع اول ما اقرأ اول سطر اقفل الصفحه على طول .. خساره اضيع وقتى فى حاجه للاسف تافهه ومالهاش اى هدف غير الرغى واللت والعجن *

*اى كلام واى حكايه بتبقى موضوع والمطلوب ندخل نرغى ولو مدخلتش يبقى انت معادى صاحب الموضوع ومش بحب تدخل مواضيعه*


*انا بكل صراحه المواضيع التى لا تستحق الرد فعلا هى اللى مش برد فيها حتى لو اعز اصدقائى هو اللى منزل الموضوع *


*كفايه انا كترت فى الكلام*

*شكرا على الموضوع يا وديع هههههههه*

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ليه بتدخل الموضوع ومتردش؟*

*بص انا هقولك
لما بتدخل موضوع كده وتبتدي تقراه بتندمج معاه 
كل كلمه بتجرك للتانيه
وتلاقي نفسك في ىالاخر كاتب رد من روعة الموضوع اللي قريتو
ده لو ردك كان تبع الموضوع
مش شكرا وكلام مجامله من ده
بس ساعات مش حتى بتكمل الموضوع اصلا 
ولا بتقراه
فهترد ازاي
او لما بتكمل قرايه مش بيعجبك ومش لاقي كلام ترد بيه 
فمش برد 
او الاقي الموضوع عنوانو ايييييييييييييييه
والموضوع هايف اوي
فاعصابي بتتحرق ومش برد 
عشان بحس اني خدت مقلب
وهو كان اذكى
وساعات بيني وبينك مش بفهم الموضوع بيتكلم عن ايه 
من صعوبة الفاظو فبحس اني غبيه 
فبخلع من غير ما احط نفسي فمواقف محرجه
شكراا ليك على الموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ليه بتدخل الموضوع ومتردش؟*

*اه يا مينا  بس المفروض تحط سوال تانى  هو  لو انت مكان العضو دا وشوفته فى موضوعك هتعمل ايه ؟*
*مينا موضوع  اتكلمنا  فيه  كتير وكل واحد طلع بحجة بس بجد  بتزعل ناس كتير وممكن تضيع  مننا  ناس كتير جميلة مرسى يا بطل على الموضوع  دا وربنا يدبر*​


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ليه بتدخل الموضوع ومتردش؟*

هههههههههههههههههه
لا كيوبيد 
مش هااخلع 
بس احيانا المواضيع 
بتبقي كتير 
ومافيش وقت للرد 
عليهم كلهم 
شكرا للموضوع 
رااااااااااااااائع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *ليه بتدخل الموضوع ومتردش؟
> 
> طبعا الموضوع باين جدا من عنوانه
> 
> ...



*مرسي مينا ​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 يونيو 2010)

*هو انا في الغالب مدمت دخلت اي موضوع برد فية
1- لو موضوع حواري و لقيت ان الحوار فية اتحول لمشكلة بين اي طرفين فانا بكتفي اني اخرج وبلاش اعكر جو الخناقة برد مني
2- ان الموضوع مرتحتش له و حسيت اني مش عاوز ارد او اعلق علي شيء فية
طبعا الكلام ده مش علي موضوعات تخصك انت لكن بوجة عام
- غير كده اكيد بسيب رد الا لو النت عملها و علق ولقيت ردي موصلش  وانا اكون خرجت من غير ماخد بالي وده نادر لما بيحصل
موضوع جميل
ربنا يحافظ عليك*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يونيو 2010)

*أنا احيانا بقرا اموضوع بس مابكون جاية على بالي رد فبطلع 
وانا بكون دخلت بس لحتى افهم عن شو الموضوع​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههه سؤال محرج
بص يا مينا كل الحكايه ذى ماتفضلوا اخواتى وردوا 
وكمان ساعات بيحصل تكون موضوع حلو بس النت علق والرد ماوصلش او حصل لغبطه فى الموضوع بس 
وساعات مايكونش عندك رد ترده غير كلمه شكر فابتلاقى نفسك مش عارف تقول ايه وكتير من حلاوه الموضوع يحصل عندك نوع من النوكومنت

بس انا برد على الكل بقدر استطاعتى الا اذا النت علق عندى


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *ليه بتدخل الموضوع ومتردش؟
> 
> هي على حسب اوقات لما بتكون نفسيتي سيئه بدخل مواضيع بس بفضل عدم الرد لاني بحس ان ردي ممكن يكون غلط او رخم بحسب نفسيتي يعني
> 
> ...



*اكيد هرد لانه موضوع حلو وبرايي يستاهل النقاش ده غير اني عندي ردود عليه ههههههههههه*

*اشكرك اخي على الموضوع الحلو والمميز*​


----------



## zama (6 يونيو 2010)

> *عشان صاحب الموضوع اشتكاك لروك قبل كده
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مفييش حد أشتكانى لروك قبل كدا ..

أنا مش بعمل مواضيع عشان حد يرد عليها أصلاً ..

لو الموضوع مستفز هتعامل معاه بأسلوبه لغاية لما نجيب أخره ..

مفييش غير كل خير بينى و بين الناس اللى هنا .. :999::999::kap::t13:

أدى كل الموضوع يا حبيبى ..


----------



## سور (6 يونيو 2010)

فى اسباب كتير منها مثلا
-ساعات بيكون عنوان الموضوع حلو عن شىء عايزه اقرا فيه
ولما ادخل الاقى حاجه تانيه خالص فبخرج على طول من غير رد
-او بدخل ومش بلاقى رد مناسب يعنى الموضوع مش يخصنى قوى
- مش بحب ارد بكلام تقليدى واشكر وبس لو ماعنديش 
تعليق على الموضوع نفسه مش برد خالص​


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *ليه بتدخل الموضوع ومتردش؟*​
> 
> 
> *طبعا الموضوع باين جدا من عنوانه *​
> ...


 


:download:

رديت اهة يا مينا اوعى تخلع انت من الرد والتعليق 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فية سبب تانى لو لقيت 
من امامى 

ياخذ الردود بخفة كانة عامل الموضوع ليكون مجال للتهريج او النفاق السمج 

او 

من يحور بكلامى 
او 
يقتبس منة بشكل مخل يخدم راى لة 

او 
يتعامل بمكيالين يقبل كلام ناس ويتربص بكلمات اخرين 


اترفع عن الرد 

واقول 

كفى المؤمنين شر القتال 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (6 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *ليه بتدخل الموضوع ومتردش؟*
> 
> *فعلا عملتها كتير ههههههههه*
> *بس ملحوظة صغيرة عجبنى جدا ان حضرتك متابع حاجة زى كدا *
> ...


 
شكرا استاذ مينا لموضوعك القييم 
والمهم جدا 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

*علي حسب يا مينا*
*ساعات الموضوع بيكون هادف بتقدر ترد عليه*
*وساعات موضوع مش ليه لازمة مش بترد عليه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ليه بتدخل الموضوع ومتردش؟*



swety koky girl قال:


> *انا هقرا وهخلع هههههههههههههههه​*




ههههههههههه عادى


----------



## ماجو2010 (7 يونيو 2010)

*انا لو دخلت اي موضوع برد عليه *
 الا لو كان​*موضوع حواري و لقيت ان الحوار فية*
* بين اي طرفين فانا بكتفي بالخروج*
*وده كتير بيحصل بس فى الالعاب اكتر

موضوع جميل
ربنا يحافظ عليك*


----------



## govany shenoda (7 يونيو 2010)

انا كمان لما برود علي المواضيع الي انا بدخلها 
بس ممكن يكون العنوان جميل والموضوع مش قد كده  
​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ليه بتدخل الموضوع ومتردش؟*



Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *لما بلاقي الموضوع منقول بخرج جري ومردش بولا حرف حتى لو حلو*
> *بكره المواضيع المنقولة وبحس ان صاحبها بيضيع وقت*
> *ومستني اقولو شكرا عالموضوع*
> *وهو يدخل ورايا يقولي شكرا عالرد*
> ...



ههههههههههه على فكره مش شرط المنقول يبقى وحش
فى منقول ومضاف اليه فكر الكاتب وليس منقول فقط
نورت يعمناااااااااااااااا



marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههه يا مواضيعك*
> 
> *انا ها ارد على النقطتين دول لانهم يهمونى*
> 
> ...




انا مش متاكد انو مارسيلينو هو اللى كاتب الرد ده كل ده رد يا مفترى هههههههههههه

من وجهة نظرى يا مان ان فى مواضيع انت شايفها مش كويسه ومستفزه وانا شايفها عاديه جدا وليها استفاده فهى كل القصه اراء نسبيه تختلف من شخص لاخر

اما عن موضوع انك معادى صاحب الموضوع سيب اللى يفكر يفكر ومسير كل حاجه صدقنى تبان ومسير كل شخص يعرف التانى كويس ، معرفه حقيقيه للشخص ذاته وليس معرفه منقوله للشخص عن طريق اخرين 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





نورت يا مان


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 يونيو 2010)

انا في ساعات كتير مش برد لتفاهة الموضوعات او استفزازها
وبصراحة كتر في الفترة اللي فات ادخل الاقي اسم موضوع جامد والاقيه في الاخر سؤال مستفز 
من رائ معظمهم ده واحد بيكون فاضي وعايز يزود مشاركات 
يروح فاتح موضوع ويقول بتحب السمك ولا لا ؟
فبصراحة انا شايفه انه من التفاهة ارد عليها 
بس طبعا في مواضيع برد عليها عشان لصحابي 
وفي مواضيع هي اللي بتجبرني اكتب رد وبيكون رد محترم 

وم الاخر ده موضوع جامد وكان نفسي اعمله من زمان 
واحلي تحيه لاجمد كيوبيد


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ليه بتدخل الموضوع ومتردش؟*



الحق حق قال:


> *بص انا هقولك
> لما بتدخل موضوع كده وتبتدي تقراه بتندمج معاه
> كل كلمه بتجرك للتانيه
> وتلاقي نفسك في ىالاخر كاتب رد من روعة الموضوع اللي قريتو
> ...




بصراحه عندك اوقات كتيير فعلا بيبقى فى مواضيع لا تحمل اى معنى او هدف وبيبقى قلة الرد عليها احسن
بس على حسب صاحب الموضوع ممكن يكون صاحب الموضوع شخصية لسه منضجتش ومحتاج سعتها اننا نقف جمبه عشان يتعلم 

اشكرك على على المرور


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ليه بتدخل الموضوع ومتردش؟*



jesuslovejohn قال:


> *اه يا مينا  بس المفروض تحط سوال تانى  هو  لو انت مكان العضو دا وشوفته فى موضوعك هتعمل ايه ؟*
> *مينا موضوع  اتكلمنا  فيه  كتير وكل واحد طلع بحجة بس بجد  بتزعل ناس كتير وممكن تضيع  مننا  ناس كتير جميلة مرسى يا بطل على الموضوع  دا وربنا يدبر*​



يا جون انا عاوزك تكبر دماغك خالص من الحوار ده خليك زيي
اعتقد انا اكتر حد ناس دخلتله مواضيع ومردتش وفاكرهم اسم اسم وفاكر كل حد دخل انهى موضوع ومع ذلك عادى مش بزعل لانى انا بعمل كده فا الموضوع مش حكاية ردودو يمعلم
انا منزل الموضوع ده مجرد فضول مش اكتر بشوف الناس مش بتحب ايه
وخليك ايزى يا عزيزى:hlp:
نروتنى يا حبيبى



netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> لا كيوبيد
> مش هااخلع
> بس احيانا المواضيع
> ...




هههههههههههههه هو انتى بتفتحى 3 الاف موضوع فى نفس الوقت لا يا نيتا ابقى افتحى موضوع واحد ردى عليه واتفحى غيره ههههههههههههه
نورتى يا نيتا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 يونيو 2010)

مش شرط عدم الرد يعنى قلة تقدير للموضوع او الشخص ..
بس ساعات بيبقى مفيش كلام .


----------



## Critic (8 يونيو 2010)

*ممكن يبقى معنديش وقت*
*و وممكن يبقى الموضوع مش جاى على هوايا*
*و ممكن ابقى ليا سابقة مش تمام مع صاحب الموضوع (يكون حلئلى قبل كدة او مردش عليا)*


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *مرسي مينا ​*




العفو يا راجعه نورتى يا فندم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يونيو 2010)

اغلبية المواضيع برد فيها
لانى مش بحب ادخل اتفرج وخلاص
مش برد فى حالتين لو كان الموضوع بلا هدف او مالوش لزمة اصلا
او الموضوع يكون مستفز وخصوصا انها بقت كتيرة يعنى

وابقى فكرنى مش ارد على موضوعاتك تانى بقا :t30:

ثانكس كيوبد بس مش محرج ولاحاجة السؤال ايزى يعنى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *هو انا في الغالب مدمت دخلت اي موضوع برد فية
> 1- لو موضوع حواري و لقيت ان الحوار فية اتحول لمشكلة بين اي طرفين فانا بكتفي اني اخرج وبلاش اعكر جو الخناقة برد مني
> 2- ان الموضوع مرتحتش له و حسيت اني مش عاوز ارد او اعلق علي شيء فية
> طبعا الكلام ده مش علي موضوعات تخصك انت لكن بوجة عام
> ...



اشكرك حبيبى ماجد وصدقنى يمكن انا الاؤل كنت بتدايق شويه من اللى بشوفه جوه موضوعى وميردش مع انى عمرى ما نزلت موضوع هلس لا يستحق الرد ولكن دلوقتى بقى الموضوع عادى جداااااااااااااااااااااا ولا بيفرق معايا صدقنى الى عاوز يرد اهلا وسهلا واللى مش عاوز مفيش اى مشكله يكيفنى انو لسه برضه بيشوف اسم كيوبيد منزل موضوع وبرضه بيدخل وده ان دل على شىء يدل على ان شخص بينزل مواضيع فعلا مهمه مش اى حاجه والسلام

اشكرك مره تانيه ونورتنى


----------



## ponponayah (8 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *
> 
> هل مثلاً
> 
> ...





*موضوع رااااائع يا مينا جداا
وصدقنى بشوف ناس تدخل الموضوع
وتعد فية تقرا الموضوع وتطلع
حاجة تعصب
ميرسى يا مينا للموضوع الجميل*


----------



## mark2030 (8 يونيو 2010)

اولا هاى ثانيا انا عن نفسى مش برد على كل المواضيع الى بدخلها لية كدةاحيانا يكون موضوع عادى واحيانا يكون غير مفهوم زى موضوع مظاهرة للبابا بصراحة مفهمتش حاجة خير هو البابا فى حاجة متضايق منها ولا اية مش فاهم وشوفت الموضوع لاقيت اتنين بيتخانقوا كاتب الموضوع والاخر يا ريت التوضيح اما الموضوع دةدخلته علشان اشوف السؤال المحرج  وشكرا باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يونيو 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *أنا احيانا بقرا اموضوع بس مابكون جاية على بالي رد فبطلع
> وانا بكون دخلت بس لحتى افهم عن شو الموضوع​*




اكيد سعات الواحد مخه بيقف ومبيبقاش لاقى رده يرده كتيير فعلا بتحصل معايا
اشكرك رانا نورتى


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههه سؤال محرج
> بص يا مينا كل الحكايه ذى ماتفضلوا اخواتى وردوا
> وكمان ساعات بيحصل تكون موضوع حلو بس النت علق والرد ماوصلش او حصل لغبطه فى الموضوع بس
> وساعات مايكونش عندك رد ترده غير كلمه شكر فابتلاقى نفسك مش عارف تقول ايه وكتير من حلاوه الموضوع يحصل عندك نوع من النوكومنت
> ...




هههههههههه مس محرج اؤى يا توتا
اشكرك يا توتا نورتى


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ليه  بتدخل الموضوع ومتردش؟
> 
> هي على حسب اوقات لما بتكون نفسيتي سيئه بدخل مواضيع بس بفضل عدم الرد لاني   بحس ان ردي ممكن يكون غلط او رخم بحسب نفسيتي يعني
> 
> ...





قولتى حاجه انا بعملها فعلا مش برد لما بيكون نفسيتى مش حلوه وبفضل امتنع عن المشاركه نهائيا فى المنتدى وفى بعض الاحيان بقفل بروفيلى لانى لما بكون تعبان نفسيا ممكن يحصل حاجات لا يحمد عقابه:11azy:
اشكرك يا ام جورج نورتى


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> مفييش حد أشتكانى لروك قبل كدا ..
> 
> أنا مش بعمل مواضيع عشان حد يرد عليها أصلاً ..
> 
> ...



عجبنى فى ردك يمعلم الجزء ده

* لو الموضوع مستفز هتعامل معاه بأسلوبه لغاية لما نجيب أخره ..*

لانى انا فعلا بعمل كده ههههههههههههه

نورت يا حبيبى


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يونيو 2010)

سور قال:


> فى اسباب كتير منها مثلا
> -ساعات بيكون عنوان الموضوع حلو عن شىء عايزه اقرا فيه
> ولما ادخل الاقى حاجه تانيه خالص فبخرج على طول من غير رد
> -او بدخل ومش بلاقى رد مناسب يعنى الموضوع مش يخصنى قوى
> ...




عجبنى ردك جدا بجد
اشكرك ونورتى


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *عادى ما انت ياما اشتكتنى وبدخل وارد واصد اهه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





asmicheal قال:


> *
> 
> رديت اهة يا مينا اوعى تخلع انت من الرد والتعليق
> 
> ...


*



 هههههههههههه نورتى استاذتى*


----------



## sony_33 (8 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *ليه بتدخل الموضوع ومتردش؟
> 
> طبعا الموضوع باين جدا من عنوانه
> 
> ...


لا انا حخلع دلوقتى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2010)

عارف يا كيوبيد ساعات من كتر حلاوة الموضوع مبردش

ههههههههههههههه صدقنى حصلت معايا كتير مش عارفة اقول ايه

حتى فى قسم القصص القصة تبقى عجبانى جدا ومش عارفة اقول ايه

اقوم اقول شكرا وامشى وابقى زعلانة على الرد التقليدى ده
​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2010)

> *متردش؟* *لما بلاقي الموضوع منقول بخرج جري ومردش بولا حرف حتى لو حلو*
> *بكره المواضيع المنقولة وبحس ان صاحبها بيضيع وقت*
> *ومستني اقولو شكرا عالموضوع*
> *وهو يدخل ورايا يقولي شكرا عالرد*
> ...


الكل بينتقد المواضيع المنقولة وده بيضايقنى

يا جماعة مش كل الناس عندا وقت انها كل ما تشوف حاجة تقعد تكتب عليها موضوع

لكن ممكن تشوف حاجة تعجبها فتنقلها 

بتبقى مواضيع رائعة وفيها نقاش

مش توتا توتا عصير الاوطة

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ده رأيى
​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2010)

> اولا هاى ثانيا انا عن نفسى مش برد على كل المواضيع الى بدخلها لية كدةاحيانا يكون موضوع عادى واحيانا يكون غير مفهوم زى موضوع مظاهرة للبابا بصراحة مفهمتش حاجة خير هو البابا فى حاجة متضايق منها ولا اية مش فاهم وشوفت الموضوع لاقيت اتنين بيتخانقوا كاتب الموضوع والاخر يا ريت التوضيح اما الموضوع دةدخلته علشان اشوف السؤال المحرج وشكرا باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى



ههههههههههههههههههههه  ده مش خناق

ده كان نقاش وجهات نظر يعنى

البابا مش متضايق بس الكنيسة بتمر مش هقول ازمة

لانهامش ازمة ومحدش يقدر يلوى دراعنا

موضوع الطلاق والزواج التانى اكيد سمعت عنه
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يونيو 2010)

*ممممممم...
ولا عشان أى حاجة من دى ده بالنسبة لى 
وانا بدخل الموضوع من أسمه مش من أسم الكاتب ليه 
أنا لو مش برد مش بلاقى فرصة للهزار فى الموضوع 
بيبقى موضوع قافل كده هههههههه
وطبعا بما انى رديت هنا يبقى موضوعك فاتح يا حج مينا
هههههه *​


----------



## جيلان (10 يونيو 2010)

*بص لو موضوع كتابى عادى حتى لو معنديش اضافة او كلام اقوله بقول شكرا*
*اما لو مواضيع حوارية لو محددة رأى صريح فى الموضوع بقول حسيت انه عادى بطلع وخلاص خصوصا لو الموضوع طويل وكلامى مش هيقدم ولا هيأخر او فى حوارات كتير شغالة وحد هيعد يتناقش فى رأيى بقى ( مش دكتاتورية بس الى بيخلينا نقول على كلام رأى انه خاص بالواحد يعنى مش لازم يكون متشابه فمش بحب النقاش فيه )  ودى حاجة مش بفضلها بس قليل اوى سدءنى فى الغالب برد*


----------

